

Plotly: The Web's first scientific graphing app - jparmer
https://plot.ly
Make scientific-quality graphs and run statistics and regressions - All in your browser.
======
MSunds
Oh, also, nice examples: [https://plot.ly/#gallery](https://plot.ly/#gallery).
And R, Python, Matlab, Julia, and PERL libraries:
[https://plot.ly/api...Nice](https://plot.ly/api...Nice)!

------
possiblemat
Well done guys. For good insights on how you could approach some UX challenges
in a tool like Plotly, I highly recommend watching Bret Victor's "Drawing
Dynamic Visualizations".

For the non-Plotly folks reading this, Bret's presentation is also very
effective at blowing your mind in general.

[http://vimeo.com/66085662](http://vimeo.com/66085662)

~~~
jparmer
Thanks! We are indeed _huge_ fans of @worrydream

------
bchartoff
And check out the python script that generated the graph
([https://plot.ly/~bchartoff/157](https://plot.ly/~bchartoff/157)) to pick and
choose favorite layout elements, for example.

------
marvvelous
I saw a demo in person the other day and they showed it as a graph embedded in
a Washington Post article. I was most impressed by the ability to click
through on the graph and browse or query the data set directly.

~~~
jparmer
Here's one of the recent Washington Post articles with an embedded Plotly
graph: [http://wapo.st/13osx4W](http://wapo.st/13osx4W)

~~~
jparmer
Here's the most recent embedded Plotly graph in the Washington Post:
[http://wapo.st/19zFL1B](http://wapo.st/19zFL1B)

------
sheetjs
What changed since your last post
([http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5671831](http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5671831))
?

~~~
jparmer
Lots! We long since incorporated all of the suggestions from that post,
including building a cross-language graphing API for Python, Julia, MATLAB, R,
et al. We've also had time since then to raise a seed round, smooth out the UX
and aesthetic, build more features like ability to comment on graphs, and
build the team past the original 2.5 engineers from the time of that post
([https://plot.ly/about](https://plot.ly/about)). There are also many, many
more graph types: box plots, histograms, error bars, area plots, and multiple
axes and subplots coming very soon. Thanks for following and asking! Most of
the HN readership likely graphs data regularly, so its been especially
rewarding and fascinating to solicit feedback from y'all.

------
jparmer
Thoughts? NYT-quality graph made in Plotly:
[https://plot.ly/~bchartoff/344/](https://plot.ly/~bchartoff/344/)

------
dgupta599
Plotly is awesome...I show it to everyone I can, and use it to present awesome
graphs at lab meetings almost every week.

------
jparmer
Any scientists or engineers out there have any thoughts or suggestions? Would
you use this at your job or in your lab?

------
maslam
Really, really beautiful. Well done.

------
biovisualize
Another successful app made with D3.js!

------
happysapper
Really fantastically fantastic.

